# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир > Сотовые операторы >  МТС

## Sanych

Новости, тарифные планы и предложения компании МТС
Оф. сайт компании - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Обсуждаем МТС  
На Украине у меня был МТС. 
Неплохой тариф, простой в использовании.
Оплата через карту, очень удобно. Без очередей и т.п. 
Не понравился только лимит на 30 минут разговора. Но это пустяк...Но всё же.
Роуминг дороговат был. Деньги скребут в общем что МТС что остаьлные занадто, могли бы и поубавить пыл

----------


## Sanych

У тебя ж вроде Лайф был на Украине?

----------


## BiZ111

Операторов было много. Т.к. симка там стоила дешёво, продавались свободно, как в Москве, зашёл, купил как килограмм конфет. Одну потерял, другую выкинул со злости 

МТС был дольше всех, с него я протындел месяца 4. Остальные только на пару звонков, так что я там без понятия как они. КИевстар дорогой был для меня.

Ещё понравилась фишка - подбора кода для кода активации на 500 гривен! МТС раньше не ограничивало количество попыток. Чтобы положить бабки на моб я покупал карточку - такая же система как с БайФлаем. А в нете можно было найти пару рабочих кодов. Или без одного знака. Пер***раешь вариантов 100 и угадываешь. Потом прикрыли лавочку

Ещё я удивился, когда увидел новый логотип - значёк Opera'ы. Типа тариф 0 -гривен" без абонентской)))

----------


## Sanych

Рассказывайте кто на МТС. Какой тариф? Как связь?

----------


## Sanych

*Тариф «Отличный»: 0 рублей в сети и 60 рублей на другие сети!*

15.02.2010 Новый тарифный план «Отличный» — это предложение, которое впечатлит даже скептиков. «Отличный» предлагает вам уникальное сочетание: разговоры внутри сети по 0 рублей и звонки во все другие сети Беларуси по 60 рублей за минуту.

Общайтесь на самых выгодных условиях — внутри сети и с абонентами других операторов! На тарифе «Отличный» вы можете:

    * говорить внутри сети бесплатно после первой минуты разговора*;
    * звонить в другие сети Беларуси по самой выгодной цене — 60 руб./мин**.

Абонентская плата тарифа «Отличный» — 9900 рублей. При этом МТС не требует от абонента никаких обязательных пополнений счета и не ставит никаких дополнительных условий. Тариф «Отличный» доступен для всех и каждого!

Перейти либо подключиться на новый тарифный план «Отличный» можно:

    * в центре обслуживания абонентов МТС;
    * в салонах связи и в точках продаж коммерческого представителя (дилера) МТС;
    * через интернет-магазин [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (при нахождении в пределах Минска и областных центров).

Абоненты других тарифных планов могут перейти на тарифный план «Отличный» также

    * при помощи USSD-портала МТС *111# ;
    * при помощи «Мобильного Помощника» по номеру МТС 0870;
    * при помощи «Интернет-Помощника» [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
    * позвонив в Контактный центр по номеру МТС 0890.

Переход на тариф «Отличный» осуществляется платно.

*Стоимость первой минуты разговора — 60 руб./мин.
**В объеме 60 минут в месяц. Остальные вызовы тарифицируются по 280 руб./мин.

----------


## Mitrej

Тариф «Абсолют» — абсолютная свобода во всем
06.03.2010

Вы многого добились в жизни? Хотите получать только самое лучшее? Больше всего цените индивидуальный подход и комфортный сервис? — Мы делаем вам особое предложение: добро пожаловать в эксклюзивный мир «Абсолют»!

«[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]» — это первый безлимитный тариф в Беларуси.

Для свободного неограниченного общения тариф «[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]» МТС включает:

    * бесплатные звонки во все сети страны;
    * бесплатные SMS и MMS;
    * бесплатный Интернет;
    * бесплатные международные звонки*;
    * бесплатные звонки на справочно-информационные номера;
    * бесплатный антиопределитель номера;
    * бесплатная голосовая почта;
    * бесплатные счета и их доставка;
    * бесплатная замена и доставка SIM-карты.

Выбрав тариф «[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]», вы также сможете воспользоваться широким спектром дополнительных  преимуществ:

    * исключительный номер +375 33 3333ХХХ при подключении

либо другой «бриллиантовый», «золотой», «серебряный» номер;

    * кредитный метод расчетов;
    * приоритетное обслуживание в Контактном центре;

    * персональное обслуживание. Персональный менеджер  не только оперативно решит все текущие вопросы, но учтет ваши интересы и обеспечит вас всей необходимой информацией с пониманием ваших требований и потребностей

Чтобы подключится на ТП «[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]», заполните простую форму на сайте — и мы свяжемся с вами в самое ближайшее время!

Тариф «[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]» — для тех, кто не привык к ограничениям и выбирает самое лучшее. «[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]» — для тех, кто ценит время, знает цену своему слову и выбирает свободное и комфортное общение. Ваше общение будет длиться столько, сколько вы захотите!

*в размере 200 минут в месяц

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Sanych

*АБОНПЛАТА НА ТАРИФЕ «ОТЛИЧНЫЙ» - ПОПОЛАМ!*
Примите участие в акции «Абонплата пополам» и получите скидку на абонентскую плату до конца лета. При этом ежемесячный платеж составит всего 4 900 рублей!

Для абонентов, подключающихся на тарифный план «Отличный» с 19 апреля по 30 июня 2010 года, участие в акции «Абонплата пополам» бесплатно.

Для абонентов, подключившихся на тарифный план «Отличный» до 19 апреля 2010 года или перешедших на тарифный план «Отличный» в срок по 30 июня 2010 года участие в акции «Абонплата пополам» стоит 1 500 рублей*.

Чтобы подключиться к акции «Абонплата пополам», наберите со своего мобильного телефона *150#  Перестать участвовать в акции можно, набрав со своего мобильного телефона *150*0#

В случае смены тарифного плана «Отличный» на любой другой, скидка на абонентскую плату перестает предоставляться. После возврата на тарифный план «Отличный», а также после самостоятельного отключения от акции «Абонплата пополам», абонент может снова подключиться к акции на существующих условиях.

*Все тарифы приведены без учета НДС и налога на услуги.

----------


## Irina

* Мобильный Интернет в Беларуси стремительно подешевеет*

Услуга мобильного широкополосного доступа в Интернет будет стремительно снижаться в цене. Об этом сообщил сегодня генеральный директор СООО "МТС" Владимир Карпович, выступая на пленарном заседании в рамках "ТИБО-2010", передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

Экспоненциальное снижение стоимости услуг мобильного широкополосного интернет-доступа будет происходит по мере того, как эти возможности будут доступны все большему числу населения Беларуси. В перспективе мобильным Интернетом сможет пользоваться каждый гражданин.

"Мобильный Интернет становится тем явлением, который делает информационные технологии массовыми и доступными", - отметил гендиректор компании.

Владимир Карпович подчеркнул, что доступность услуги 3G+ в мире в ближайшие месяцы достигнет 25%, преодоление этого рубежа сделает технологию массовой и социально необходимой. Интерес к 3G-сетям стимулирует популярность мультисервисного взаимодействия, мобильного видеоконтента и смартфонов.

Напомним, оператор МТС планирует запустить 3G-сеть в Минске в мае. Полностью завершить модернизацию существующей сети компания рассчитывает до сентября этого года.

----------


## Vanya

> Тариф «Отличный»: 0 рублей в сети и 60 рублей на другие сети!


вот на него и переключился)


собсно вопрос. есть тел. на os symbian. надо настроить нет так, чтобы через (E)GPRS выходить в сеть, а не через WAP

чо то туплю. конкретно туплю =\ на форумах везде разные настройки дают... кто подскажет?

----------


## Sanych

*СЕМЬЯ ПОД ПРИСМОТРОМ*

Благодаря услуге «Семья под присмотром» каждый родитель перестанет постоянно гадать, где сейчас находится ребенок: в школе, на тренировке, на прогулке с друзьями или в гостях у бабушки. Услуга «Семья под присмотром» позволяет вам определять местоположение ребенка и узнавать, по какому адресу он находится прямо сейчас.

Информация о местонахождении ребенка является закрытой и доступна только его родителям. Услуга «Семья под присмотром» основана на определении местоположения мобильного телефона ребенка в сети МТС. Работает на любом мобильном телефоне стандарта GSM и не требует установки, настройки и запуска дополнительных программ.





> *Родители*
> 
> Вы можете:
> определять местоположение детей и других членов семьи с мобильного телефона с помощью SMS-команд (см. раздел «Доступные SMS-команды услуги»);
> просматривать и изменять регистрационные данные: код, состав семьи и т.д.;
> изменять свое имя в услуге;
> просматривать и изменять разрешения на определение своего местоположения;
> устанавливать запрет на определение своего местоположения;
> изменять состав зарегистрированных членов семьи: удалять, добавлять новых;
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*ЛОКАТОР*
Локатор — это простая возможность определения местоположения абонентов МТС: твоих друзей и близких. Ты прямо сейчас можешь узнать, где находятся твои друзья и близкие.





> Шаг 1 
> Пригласи друзей и знакомых 
> Отправь на номер 6677 SMS с текстом: <ИМЯ> <НОМЕР> для добавления абонента в твой список поиска 
> <ИМЯ> – имя, придуманное для добавляемого абонента 
> <НОМЕР> – номер телефона добавляемого абонента в международном формате. Например: Маша +37529ХХХХХХХ
> 
> Шаг 2 
> Получи подтверждение приглашения 
> Добавляемый абонент получит на свой телефон приглашение с указанием твоего номера. При условии подтверждения согласия на определение местоположения – он (или она) будет успешно добавлен в твой список поиска.
> ...









> Запрос местоположения абонента через SMS на 6677	900руб	Запрос на определение местоположения Абонента МТС, давшего согласие на определение местоположения.
> 
> Локатор пакет 20	4000руб	Период 30 календарных дней. Включает 20 запросов на определение местоположения абонента МТС, давшего согласие на определение местоположения.
> 
> Локатор пакет 50	6000руб	Период 30 календарных дней. Включает 50 запросов на определение местоположения абонента МТС, давшего согласие на определение местоположения.
> 
> 
> _Все цены в рублях без учета НДС и налога на услуги._
> Исходящие SMS-сообщения на номер 6677 не тарифицируются. Команды управления услугой бесплатны. Тарифицируются только успешные факты определения местоположения абонента.
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*ТАРИФ ПРОСТЫЕ СЛОВА*

Вызовы внутри сети — 0 рублей (со 2-ой минуты разговора. Стоимость 1-ой минуты составляет 60 рублей)Исходящий вызов на городские, междугородные телефоныРеспублики — 280 руб./мин.Исходящий вызов на телефоны других операторов сотовой связи Республики Беларусь — 280 руб./мин.Абонентская плата — 300 руб./сутки
_Все тарифы приведены в белорусских рублях без учета НДС и налога на услуги._

Абонентская плата списывается в случае совершения абонентом в течение суток исходящих вызовов (за исключением вызовов на справочные номера, номера экстренных служб, короткие номера информационно-развлекательных сервисов).

Все соединения тарифицируются поминутно.

Бесплатные пороги отсутствуют.

Дополнительные услуги, предоставляемые абонентам всех тарифных планов, предоставляются в соответствии с действующими условиями предоставления данных услуг и тарифицируются в соответствии с утвержденными тарифами на данные услуги.

----------


## BiZ111

Ребёнку можно подключить услугу "Локатор". Полезная штука

----------


## PatR!oT

а у мя  тариф родной, из своего городка звоню по 60 руб минута , если в могилеве буду звонить , то минута 150 рубь )))

----------

